# 2012 Marlin - The Legend does it again!



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

"The Old Man of the sea" has done it again, another Marlin from SWR or the first for this year.
I didn't even have time to warm up, "The Old Man of the sea" just jumped in and caught this one in a practice run. He knows his fishing&#8230;&#8230;

A photo says a thousand words, but I think that most of us will pay a $1000 dollars to have had the feeling of catching one of those beasts.

Here is his report

North Coast from 15th January

Here are a few shots of the latest expedition. Unfortunately the weather is very poor and we have only been able to get out infrequently. The water has been 25 to 26 degrees but lacking a current flow close in.
In the first week I have managed about 6 hook ups--not too great for 9 hrs on the water some days but this has translated to 2 yellow fin, a cobia and a blacktip plus this marlin I boated and released on Friday after a 40 minute tussle. Louis (Gamefisher) and I are now land bound as big seas and high winds appear to have put paid to further sorties until the end of the week. We have been fortunate to have had Danny (Physopath) sleep over and share in all the tall tales we get up to. Note to Danny-I have your tarp and stubby holder.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbdt7qMAAAXfgAAQYAEAAICBGAAuJ5wwIAAigxNAAxCgAxGmmjQJRddYLmMzJyd4Reau/DwOnRU2g4BmP4u5IpwoSFu291GA


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic capture (again) Grant. 
Congratulations.

Marty


----------



## wadefishes (May 8, 2011)

awsome


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Oh yeah very nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP. Awesome Grant. Well done again. Now please just dial up the good water for February!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Grant. Love the yak loaded up with all the gear.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Woohoo, absolutely brilliant. And you earn every last one of them.
David


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome stuff. You put in the work you reap the rewards.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

carnster said:


> Love the yak loaded up with all the gear.


What is all that gear on the rhs behind the rod?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Bloody awesome ,what can one say besides there are many a green paddler out there still wishing for a dream fish like that......................................................Legendary catch!


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

top work grant!!! hope you get a few this season and that wahoo that you have been chasing!
will see you up there at some stage in the next few months.

mick


----------



## Dan29 (Nov 26, 2008)

We only dream of fish like that down here in a yak, awesome.

How do you have your camera set up ?

Danni


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great work Grant. the quiet achiever strikes again

Est size/weight?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How long was the fight Grant/Louis?


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations again, well done Grant!


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Howdy.
I'm back home now. Wind and rain beat me.

Thanks for your good wishes and Louis for doing the posting. Fish like this make the long hours worthwhile. I am still of the opinion that much of it is to do with having a good bait in the water for days and days and days rather than any superior knowledge.

In answer to the queries: I estimate 55-60 kilo. Why- because it was wide across the shoulders ( smaller fish are quite skinny), it fought for 40 minutes (which is on the longer side) and the camera lens does not really show the length. I defer to those with greater experience.

The Alvey is my downrigger. I had a Scotty but prefer to wind from the side as that way I can manage winding downrigger and overhead at the same time when I need to clear the decks in a hurry.
Nothing fancy with the electronics. A Lowrance 5 incher with a hand held GPS above it. There is a shield over the top of the sounder screen for reflection and rain.

I have a Go Pro on a pole stuck in the mast hole. I can lean forward to turn it on which I do when the fish is getting close in. The pole swivels.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

I just showed these pics to my missus, her comment was, ''ohhhh, he's a bloody legend''. I agree.

Top effort of the highest calibre.


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. Congratulations, hell of a fight that would of put on.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

congrats on landing such an amazing fish, great photos also.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Great work Grant, You are a Legend,


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Amazing catch! Congratulation again 

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

What can you say that hasn't already been said, to do it once is a feat. To do it regularly season after season that defies description.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Outstanding!! Congrats!!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing stuff, Grant. Thanks for the great pics.

Kev


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome fish Grant. You're the Hugh Hefner of Fish Porn. If that GoPro ever breaks down I dont think it would take to long to raise the funds on here to buy you a new one.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

well done and well deserved!!!!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pinche leyenda.

Marlin are called spike or carp, here. So, in my most sincere American, "Sweet carp, dude!"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done again Grant.
It will be interesting to see what shows up this season, thing seem to be a little out of sorts in some areas.


----------



## tailortom (Oct 10, 2010)

One word: Wow!
:shock:


----------

